# So, Gorum & Jeffrey Rambler Model 32... 32 indicate anything specific?



## bricycle (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks.


----------



## Craig Allen (Nov 24, 2018)

A model 32 Rambler by Gormully & Jeffery would be the year 1900.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 24, 2018)

That was my guess, as a lot of other companies Model 32 were right at 1900. Thanks!


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 25, 2018)

I sure wish I had the catalogue to see what the model 32 really is.  I only have this saved that talks about that model.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 25, 2018)

couldn't find squat on the world wide web.....


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 26, 2018)

While we are on the topic. Is my model 172, 1901 or 1911?
http://www.fattiretrading.com/g&j172.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 26, 2018)

Model 26  1898


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Nov 26, 2018)

32 is featured in the 1900 Paris Exposition ABC collection catalog.  I'll post it when I get home.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Rusty McNickel (Nov 26, 2018)

32 replaced the 26 from 1899.


----------

